# No bacon



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems like Subway has given in tot he Muslims. In Ireland and the UK all Subway stores will not carry pork products due to Muslims complaining. I have posted this before but seems like a good time to show some that might not have seen it before. Looks like the population percentages might have some merit.

Did Subway Really Cut Bacon and Ham From 185 Stores Due to Islamic Demand? | TheBlaze.com

The following is adapted from Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat:

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system.

Islam has religious, legal, political, economic and military components. The religious component is a beard for all the other components.

Islamization occurs when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their so-called 'religious rights.'

When politically correct and culturally diverse societies agree to 'the reasonable' Muslim demands for their 'religious rights,' they also get the other components under the table. Here's how it works (percentages source CIA: The World Fact Book (2007)).

As long as the Muslim population remains around 1% of any given country they will be regarded as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to anyone. In fact, they may be featured in articles and films, stereotyped for their colorful uniqueness:

United States - Muslim 1.0%
Australia - Muslim 1.5%
Canada - Muslim 1.9%
China - Muslim 1%-2%
Italy - Muslim 1.5%
Norway - Muslim 1.8%

At 2% and 3% they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs:

Denmark - Muslim 2%
Germany - Muslim 3.7%
United Kingdom - Muslim 2.7%
Spain - Muslim 4%
Thailand - Muslim 4.6%

From 5% on they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population.

They will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature it on their shelves - along with threats for failure to comply. (United States ).

France - Muslim 8%
Philippines - Muslim 5%
Sweden - Muslim 5%
Switzerland - Muslim 4.3%
The Netherlands - Muslim 5.5%
Trinidad &Tobago - Muslim 5.8%

At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islam is not to convert the world but to establish Sharia law over the entire world.

When Muslims reach 10% of the population, they will increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions ( Paris -car-burnings) . Any non-Muslim action that offends Islam will result in uprisings and threats ( Amsterdam - Mohammed cartoons).

Guyana - Muslim 10%
India - Muslim 13.4%
Israel - Muslim 16%
Kenya - Muslim 10%
Russia - Muslim 10-15%

After reaching 20% expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings and church and synagogue burning:

Ethiopia - Muslim 32.8%

At 40% you will find widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks and ongoing militia warfare:

Bosnia - Muslim 40%
Chad - Muslim 53.1%
Lebanon - Muslim 59.7%

From 60% you may expect unfettered persecution of non-believers and other religions, sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels:

Albania - Muslim 70%
Malaysia - Muslim 60.4%
Qatar - Muslim 77.5%
Sudan - Muslim 70%

After 80% expect State run ethnic cleansing and genocide:

Bangladesh - Muslim 83%
Egypt - Muslim 90%
Gaza - Muslim 98.7%
Indonesia - Muslim 86.1%
Iran - Muslim 98%
Iraq - Muslim 97%
Jordan - Muslim 92%
Morocco - Muslim 98.7%
Pakistan - Muslim 97%
Palestine - Muslim 99%
Syria - Muslim 90%
Tajikistan - Muslim 90%
Turkey - Muslim 99.8%
United Arab Emirates - Muslim 96%

100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-es-Salaam' - the Islamic House of Peace - there's supposed to be peace because everybody is a Muslim:

Afghanistan - Muslim 100%
Saudi Arabia - Muslim 100%
Somalia - Muslim 100%
Yemen - Muslim 99.9%

Of course, that's not the case. To satisfy their blood lust, Muslims then start killing each other for a variety of reasons.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good enough reason to boycott Subway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BK,
Great post...In my opinion that ought to be posted everywhere and re posted every month and throughout September starting on Sept. 11 of every year and follow the posting with every jihad event in the last few years. 

Never forget, never ever forget!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I won't miss Subway. There are lots of places that make a better BLT, or club... including my kitchen!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Muslims -

You can come over to my place for breakfast tomorrow...


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice post. I would like to add that in order to really understand these people and what they are really capable of you need to learn about the koran it is a far worse threat then most people understand please take a few minutes and learn about it just google things you didnt know about the koran.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I look at the other side of the coin, if they serve pork, it should be in block letters on the front door! Then we will know its safe to eat there.jmo Post a sign saying we coat our sidewalks and streets in pig belly fat! Haven't checked our local Subway, but if that's the case, I'll be sure to let them know why they will never get my business again.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just because they don't eat it. They want it to not be served to anyone else. Muslims are ALL ABOUT themselves! If I had a restaurant. I would make it so there was pork or something that offended them one the entire menu. That way I wouldn't have to serve them at all!! Subway should be ****ing ashamed of themselves and I will never spend another dime in there again!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since you brought up religion, Swine is an unclean food to eat and is an abomination

http://www.openbible.info/topics/eating_pork

Lots to take into consideration.

I think you can eat the swine if it is served to you at a dinner, or if no other food is around.

To buy it when other choices are around ,you could be subject to the judgement, not my call on that one.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Just because they don't eat it. They want it to not be served to anyone else. Muslims are ALL ABOUT themselves! If I had a restaurant. I would make it so there was pork or something that offended them one the entire menu. That way I wouldn't have to serve them at all!! Subway should be ****ing ashamed of themselves and I will never spend another dime in there again!


I'm sure we've all seen the emails, if a liberal doesn't like guns, he wants no one to have one, conservatives, just won't own one, and so on. Why minorities can dictate to the majority is beyond me!! When I grew up, it was always majority rule, now we have to submit to the wishes of the few. Not right, not right at all!! Sorry, the dog had to be let out, I have more thoughts. Satisfy the few, and piss off the many!!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Since you brought up religion, Swine is an unclean food to eat and is an abomination
> 
> What Does the Bible Say About Eating Pork?
> 
> ...


Sir you may wish to read Acts 10: 15 "Who dares call unclean what I have made clean!"


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't come to Canada, As I will always say..............


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, eastern Canada is more Muslim and Dots than it is Canadians already.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Unfortunately, eastern Canada is more Muslim and Dots than it is Canadians already.


that's why I prefer not too know whats happening east of Alberta!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess this would drive Muslims out their F-ing mind! Now that's what I call a sandwich!
View attachment 5271


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Somehow I knew the Inors would jump in on this.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Eating people is unclean...the rest is on the menu. We should mix pork fat in with their drinking water.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm done with subway.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And let's add this to the view of Islam.

Head teachers raise 'serious concerns' over Islamic school take-over - Telegraph


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

But they are innocent and have no ill intentions...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Qur'an:9:88 - "The Messenger and those who believe with him, strive hard and fight with their wealth and lives in Allah's Cause."

Qur'an:9:5 - "Fight and kill the disbelievers wherever you find them, take them captive, harass them, lie in wait and ambush them using every stratagem of war."

Qur'an:9:112 "The Believers fight in Allah's Cause, they slay and are slain, kill and are killed."

Qur'an:9:29 "Fight those who do not believe until they all surrender, paying the protective tax in submission."

Qur'an:8:39 "Fight them until all opposition ends and all submit to Allah."

Qur'an:8:39 "So fight them until there is no more Fitnah (disbelief [non-Muslims]) and all submit to the religion of Allah alone (in the whole world)."

Ishaq:587 "Our onslaught will not be a weak faltering affair. We shall fight as long as we live. We will fight until you turn to Islam, humbly seeking refuge. We will fight not caring whom we meet. We will fight whether we destroy ancient holdings or newly gotten gains. We have mutilated every opponent. We have driven them violently before us at the command of Allah and Islam. We will fight until our religion is established. And we will plunder them, for they must suffer disgrace."

Qur'an:8:65 "O Prophet, urge the faithful to fight. If there are twenty among you with determination they will vanquish two hundred; if there are a hundred then they will slaughter a thousand unbelievers, for the infidels are a people devoid of understanding."

Qur'an:9:123 "Fight the unbelievers around you, and let them find harshness in you."

Ishaq:578 "Crushing the heads of the infidels and splitting their skulls with sharp swords, we continually thrust and cut at the enemy. Blood gushed from their deep wounds as the battle wore them down. We conquered bearing the Prophet's fluttering war banner. Our cavalry was submerged in rising dust, and our spears quivered, but by us the Prophet gained victory."


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Qur’an 69.69 Allah takes it in the can and goes down on the prophet mohammed!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is what politically correct polititions are refering to when they talk about the peacful religeon of islam. It is NOT hijacked by a few misguided people who commit terrorism. The whole religeon teaches enslavement and repression of rights. This is the enemy. This is the enemy's doctrine.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay back to bacon...
I bought some today and it was priced ridiculously high. eight bucks for a pound of bacon! Well I could have gotten the no name (white box) mystery bacon for five bucks a pound. But...that wasn't what I wanted I wanted the tasty smoke cured thick slice bacon! and it was flippin expensive


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bacon, The AMERICAN answer to muzzies and terrorists. I will be saving my bacon dripppings. mmmm. bacon wrapped jalapeno's with cream cheese tommorow. Thanks Seneca. I buy the peppered bacon from the deli counter at my local Grocery Wharehouse, I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

heres a quick bit of bacon porn


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Since you brought up religion, Swine is an unclean food to eat and is an abomination
> 
> What Does the Bible Say About Eating Pork?
> 
> ...


 And yet, wild pigs will over run many states if they are not "harvested" for food. They are very destructive, and dangerous. We have raised pigs. (And will again when our supply gets low. ) Your reference is from the Old Testament. As I recall, it says to not eat the meat of a cloven hoofed animal. That would include; Sheep, Cows, and Goats, as well as pigs...Maybe we were never meant to be carnivoiurs. (sp?) lol
P.S. I will not sleep tonight until someone spells that correctly...I used to be an "A" student in spelling...ah crap.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

BagLady said:


> And yet, wild pigs will over run many states if they are not "harvested" for food. They are very destructive, and dangerous. We have raised pigs. (And will again when our supply gets low. ) Your reference is from the Old Testament. As I recall, it says to not eat the meat of a cloven hoofed animal. That would include; Sheep, Cows, and Goats, as well as pigs...Maybe we were never meant to be carnivoiurs. (sp?) lol
> P.S. I will not sleep tonight until someone spells that correctly...I used to be an "A" student in spelling...ah crap.


BagLady, sorry I never worked for the carnival!!!! I sure aint no good at spelling thou. 
I feel like God put all animals and plants on earth to be enjoyed, respectfully, and used as food for us. Thats why we have teeth for ripping, shreading, grindng and chewing.
Is Mississippi like Texas and NM, where "ferel pigs" are considered a nuscience animal, and open to "shoot at will?"


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

All you need to hunt feral hogs in Texas is a valid hunting license and you can shoot them 24/7/365


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You all make a very good case for genocide.


----------

